# .76 Elastic For Hunting



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

Going to purchase some orange GZK and am wondering if .76 will be sufficient enough to take small game when paired with 3/8" steel and a taper...


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s plenty


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Thats what I am using with straight cuts. works on everything from rabbits and birds to squirrels and muskrats.


----------

